# Iron All paper



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone know when New Milford will have more Iron All paper? It says Mid December but it's now late December. Anything just as good someone is using.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Your best backup paper choice will probably be Magic Jet / Transjet II. The hand isn't as soft, but the quality is good besides that (and it is less delicate, meaning easier to work with and print).

You could also check with the company that carries 'SoftFeel' which is the same thing. A forum search will give you a few more details here.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Anyone know when New Milford will have more Iron All paper? It says Mid December but it's now late December. Anything just as good someone is using.


 
I know this may sound silly but..... did you try calling or sending an e-mail to John and ask him??


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

tcrowder said:


> I know this may sound silly but..... did you try calling or sending an e-mail to John and ask him??


Is John with New Milford. No I didn't. I just realized this afternoon I needed some. I thought I ordered more than I did, but I didn't.


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope you have better service with them then I have! I placed an order with irononinkjet.com, (which is owned by the same people that own Newmilfordphoto) on Dec 8th. Here it is the 28th, and still no paper. They emailed me right after I place the order and told me they were out of IronAll paper. I told them to send light paper in its place. That's the last I heard from them.

I emailed them to check on my order...No reply! So I called them, He said he'd check on it and call me back...No Call Back! I called them again, he said she shipped it, he'd have her call me with a tracking number...No Call Back!

If I was you I'd find another place to buy my paper, because their service sucks!!

Jim


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow that's not good. I am trying to figure out what papers to use on my printers. Then the game how many suppliers are stocking those papers.

Most of my customers want order's for a few in 3-5 days. Larger orders 7-10 days. Not much time to complete.

Only so much inventory you can stock need good suppliers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think there is another supplier of this paper, but I can't think of their name. Color something....

Maybe someone else here has the link?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Visual-color.com
It is not just John that is out. The industry seems to be out of this paper. I asked larry at visual color about it and he told be they were also out. That was a few weeks ago. Don't know if it got better. Your next bet is transjet IIwith Coastal Business or Imprintables Warehouse. I used both of their papers in a test video today. I am still waiting for Youtube to show it. YouTube is being hit hard with uploads lately.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the help. I ordered some Trans Jet paper from Coastal. Maybe I'll even like it better. Who knows. I just needs me some paper!


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

Ellas_Embroidery said:


> I hope you have better service with them then I have! I placed an order with irononinkjet.com, (which is owned by the same people that own Newmilfordphoto) on Dec 8th. Here it is the 28th, and still no paper. They emailed me right after I place the order and told me they were out of IronAll paper. I told them to send light paper in its place. That's the last I heard from them.
> 
> I emailed them to check on my order...No reply! So I called them, He said he'd check on it and call me back...No Call Back! I called them again, he said she shipped it, he'd have her call me with a tracking number...No Call Back!
> 
> ...


Update...I called them again today. He said the paper was never sent. He did refund my money today.


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just received the kitchen Sink sample pack, guess what no Iron-All. A small note said Iron-All out of stock we will refund your account.

Checked account no refund!!!!! Emailed customer service no response. Why can't
New Millford Photo just be up front if product is not in stock. 

It is bad business to take some one's money & not fill the order then have a hassle to get a refund. Oh well hope I'm not blowing this out of proportion, just wanted to test the Iron-All.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

On the one hand the IronAll supply issues are pretty much universal, so it's not really their fault. On the other hand how they respond to that (their customer service) is entirely within their control, so you have every right to be annoyed when that isn't good enough (which it doesn't sound like it is for all too many customers).


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I just received my shipment of Transjet II paper yesterday and did a few shirts. I'm happy with this paper. It runs through the printer better and have not seen any flaking like I had with Iron-all. Not to say that when Iron-all gets back in stock, I won't buy any more, but Transjet is a good paper also.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, and I also received my 16 X 20 cover for my press. The shirts slide on very nicely now. Love it!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Has anybody had any issues with the ink (specifically black) coming off the paper when touched?

I printed out a name in black ink...let it sit overnight...and accidently touched the black letters when trimming (fat fingers). It created quite a mess and I ended up just printing another but I was wondering if Ironall is more sensitive than other papers to smearing / smudging?

Thanks for any comments / input.....


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I printed out a name in black ink...let it sit overnight...and accidently touched the black letters when trimming (fat fingers). It created quite a mess and I ended up just printing another but I was wondering if Ironall is more sensitive than other papers to smearing / smudging?


What paper setting are you using? It could be that your printer is just putting too much ink on the paper.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

treadhead said:


> I was wondering if Ironall is more sensitive than other papers to smearing / smudging?


Yes, it is (although as Jasonda said it might be exacerbated by the printer settings - it shouldn't be _that_ bad).


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

When I make a print and my press is on I place the iron all paper under it so the heat dries it fast. Was it the old paper or the new Iron All? By the way I got my order from New Milford and was surprised that the sample paper he sent me had a black line on the back and the paper he sent me is solid blue on the back. I need to make some sample prints today so I hope it is the same paper. Lou


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Lou, I believe it is the same paper you demoed.

I received an email from New Milford on Jan 19 announcing the new formulation Iron-All. This email said "we added a blue background to the non-printable side to help you figure out what side is what". At the bottom they provided a link to your video to see the product in action.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I received my order of Iron All last week and did a couple of sample prints, one with thick black and navy blue letters. No problems at all with the black smudging. I was very pleased with the finished prints. But this was my first time using Iron-All, so I can't compare it to the old version.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As long as you are happy with the results. Never mind looking back. I issed the part about the blue backing. I need to go check his web. Lou


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> As long as you are happy with the results. Never mind looking back.


So true. So true.

Below is a cut-n-paste excerpt from New Milford's email. Not sure how the links will translate, but guess I'll find out in a minute.  


HOT OFF THE PRESS JANUARY 2007​







*Greetings!* Well after months of starts and stops...we finally have our highly regarded IRON-ALL paper back in stock. The original IRON-ALL was a very good idea but at times had issues with consistency and flaking. I am happy to announce that the new formulation has none of those issues. I have sent out samples to many power users and the results were all the same...they love it. IRON-ALL still stretches, and is still super soft but now the paper sails thru your printer with no flaking or peeling(plus we added a blue background to the non-printable side to help you figure out what side is what).

Watch this video from one of our best customers to see the new IRONALL in action.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> What paper setting are you using? It could be that your printer is just putting too much ink on the paper.


The first time I think it was text / image but changed to text on the redo.....

I thought I read somewhere here that text / image was the recommended setting?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> Was it the old paper or the new Iron All?


It was the new...with the blue background.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> When I make a print and my press is on I place the iron all paper under it so the heat dries it fast.


I let it sit overnight (about 8 hours) before printing. Would it be necessary to put it under the heat after letting it sit that long?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

For some reason the ink does not dry fast on iron All. I also tell people use a medium setting on printing. Too much ink is not necessarily better. I place it under the heat for about 1 minute and it dries hard. I never had a problem.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> For some reason the ink does not dry fast on iron All. I also tell people use a medium setting on printing. Too much ink is not necessarily better. I place it under the heat for about 1 minute and it dries hard. I never had a problem.


I will try putting it under the heat before printing.

What would you consider a "medium" setting on the printer? I used image / text once and then text the other time?

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

treadhead said:


> What would you consider a "medium" setting on the printer? I used image / text once and then text the other time?



I assume a medium would be "Text/Photo", a low would be "Text", and a high would be "Photo". We've been using the photo setting with Magic Jet paper and it's worked fine; might save us a little ink cost to drop down a step - we'll have to test if this still look as good. I don't think I'd suggest dropping all the way down to just the "Text" setting, because at that point you may start affecting image quality.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I will try putting it under the heat before printing.


I hope you mean pressing. Don't heat it before printing. 



> I assume a medium would be "Text/Photo",


exactly.


----------



## creativebunny (Jan 11, 2007)

Badalou I just watched your video and hurried and ordered 25 sheets to test the new Iron-All from New Milford. I sure hope the paper works for me like it does for you! I've been having a heck of a time trying to find that perfect paper ... this looks like great stuff! Thanks for sharing! What ink do you print your transfers with?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

creativebunny said:


> Badalou I just watched your video and hurried and ordered 25 sheets to test the new Iron-All from New Milford. I sure hope the paper works for me like it does for you! I've been having a heck of a time trying to find that perfect paper ... this looks like great stuff! Thanks for sharing! What ink do you print your transfers with?


I am using pigment ink with my CIS system from Coastal Business.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> I hope you mean pressing. Don't heat it before printing.


Yep...sorry....I meant pressing!!


----------

